# Croissant Butter



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Has anyone ever used a compound butter as their roll in for their croissants and/or danishes to flavor the dough?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

While I'm sure it's possible I think you would be better served just brushing the top with a seasoned melted butter mixture. With all the folding and rolling I'm not sure it would work properly with added chunks of ingredients. Also if you have things like delicate herbs mixed in they may brown/burn on the outside while cooking.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've never tried it, but I'm thinking if no one has tried it and posted positive results, then it's probably not a good idea. My thinking is that whatever you added to the butter, like an herb or spice, might end up being too overpowering when it's rolled in multiple layers.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You can certainly use compound butters for rolling into croissants.
I've used slightly sugared blueberries to make violet croissants.
You can use finely grated cheese.
As chefpeon says, most fresh or dried herbs will usually turn black or dark.
The flavors are pretty limitless. ground herbs like cinnamon, cardamom, etc. work well.
On the savory side, we've made sesame, nori, bonito flakes. 
Years back my daily breakfast was a Cubano Croissant from Momofuku's. oh my! pulled pork,
ham, accompaniments rolled inside croissant dough made with pickle compound butter.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's really good to know @panini! Now I gotta try it!!!!


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Love compound butter for laminated dough. I did a Pumpkin brioche feuilletee with a spiced butter, for fall two years ago. We also did a chipotle and garlic croissant dough that got filled with raspberry.

The possibilities are endless!!


----------



## Science27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Chefbutters1022 said:


> Has anyone ever used a compound butter as their roll in for their croissants and/or danishes to flavor the dough?


I made a black truffle and cognac compound butter and used that to laminate. Worked out great. In fact, my buddy loved it so much, he started using that recipe at Coi when he took over the chef position.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Science27 said:


> I made a black truffle and cognac compound butter and used that to laminate. Worked out great. In fact, my buddy loved it so much, he started using that recipe at Coi when he took over the chef position.


 Fascinating combo. Did the butter turn dark/black?


----------

